# coleman yuma and jeep lib



## vtwindwalker (Dec 28, 2009)

ok I am on the verge of buying the 2010 coleman Yuma and pulling it across country with my jeep liberty. It looks great inside but I am getting cold feet due to my inexperience. Any one out there know of the Must ask Questions I need to ask?


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

look it over good and plan a short trip closer to home as a trial run, sort of a shake down run. you'll find some problems to work on or you might be lucky and not. just try it out before a long trip would be my suggestion.

load up and have fun, don't worry, it'll work if you don't stress out too much. post some pictures when you get her....


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Vtwindwalker,

The one question I would encourage you to ask yourself "How quickly will I out grow the floor plan of the Yuma?"

I don't know your situation (finances, size of family) or preferences (don't mind using CG facilities, spend most time outside), but I'll share my experience for what it might be worth.

I decided I wanted a Coleman Evolution because of its off road features. Went to the dealer ready to buy the E1 when the dealer asked me "How important was a shower and toilet?" Turns out that was VERY important to DW. So I waited a month until the E2 was available. 

A year or so later I saw an E3 with a slide out. Could not justify the cost of the extra square footage but I upgraded anyway.

I'm not suggesting that you need a shower/toilet or slide out but consider if the floor plan will meet your needs for the distance future.

Of course the other sides of the argument is "Why spend a lot of money on a camper you will only use a limited number of trips per year AND if you are the type that spends most of the camping trip OUTSIDE the camper. Then floor plans may not be that important.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## vtwindwalker (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for all your help. I did go out and buy the Yuma. All of you brought up great points. I think the Yuma will fit my style just right. It is very sparse set up but I don't spend much time in anything. I am super happy that when it does rain I will be dry.  I will get a outside shower set up but I like I can just pick up and go. Thanks.. if you all have any other suggestions let me know. I will be going from Vermont to the west coast and spending 6 months traveling.


----------



## dholiday (Dec 10, 2009)

the folding pop up, right? How much did you get it for


----------



## vtwindwalker (Dec 28, 2009)

got it for 7,900 best deal that I had found out here in a while. Are you looking for one?


----------

